# Used fixer



## nealjpage (Feb 2, 2007)

Back in school, we would use fixer once and then dump it.  Now that I'm paying for my own stuff, I was wondering if it can be used over again a few times.  I assume that I'll have to increase fixing time, though.  Any advice on this one?


----------



## JamesD (Feb 2, 2007)

The test I do is like I described in the previous thread:  cut off the leader of the roll of film I'm about to develop (before I develop it) and dunk it in the fixer.  Time how long it takes to clear, and fix the film (after development) for twice that amount of time.

Fixers do become exhausted.  With Kodak films, this results in a pink or purplish tint to the film after fixing and washing.  You really can't miss it.  Per Kodak instructions:  if the tint isn't severe, and it prints acceptably, don't worry about it.  Otherwise, mix fresh fixer and refix the film.

Note that this is after washing.  My BW films pretty much always come out with a bit of a tint after fixing but before washing.  Washing turns them nice and gray.


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 4, 2007)

Kodak provides information on their fixers which includes the quantity of film or paper which can be processed per gallon.  Other manufacturewrs probably also provide similar data.


----------



## Philip Weir (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't work with film & fixers now, I've been a digital freak for quite a few years, but I run a pro studio and used my fixer for probably a year before chucking out and put through a considerable amount of film in all sizes. If the film didn't clear in about two minutes, I would either replenish or chuck out.


----------



## Efergoh (Feb 19, 2007)

Buy a bottle of HypoCheck. It will tell you right off if your fix is exhausted due to silver saturation

Drop a single drop into the fixer. It is goes cloudy, then your fixer is exhausted, if it does not, your fix is fine. Simple enough. The stuff is pretty cheap and can be found in nearly any camera pro shop that sells darkroom supplies. You can also get it online at places like FreeStyle.


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 3, 2007)

In the darkroom. and every manufacturer gives square inch of film or paper processed to use as a guide to the media being processed.

At least it used to be that way.! I always read the instructions many many times to make sure I haven't missed something in them.

If in doubt throw it out!  but there are a lot of good suggestions in the above posts.

but learn to use square footage for chemical life in processsing it is not hard to learn. smple math and keep notes!

what your storing your chemicals in also has a difference on how long they will last also!   glass is better than plastic.  plastic is too porus and can't be cleaned all that well..


----------

